# Book suggestions for .NET



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 13, 2010)

hey guys even i'm doing a course in .NET in NIIT
are the course material offered by NIIT good enough?
I have VB.NET,ASP.NET,XML & C#

i wanted to ask which book to buy for VB.NET?
the black book or some other brand?
should i buy a specific book for each i.e VB,C# etc..
or there are books that cover all the 4 topics?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 13, 2010)

Well.....I've seen the .NET course materials provided by NIIT. They are good. But if you wanna learn and grip them NIIT course materials are not enough. You need to buy books for each topic. You won't be getting VB, C# and ASP.NET in one book.

Well......if you're a beginner and want to learn the subject I'll suggest the Black Book.
Black boon on VB.NET, C# and ASP.NET(with both VB and C#)

In case of ASP.NET you may decide which language u'll be using for ASP.NET i.e. VB or C# and buy the ASP.NET on that specific language. Or if you love both(as like me  ) then you better buy ASP.NET(with both VB and C#)

Black books helps you to learn step by ste[.

After you've learnt everything refer Wrox's books to get advanced. Actually Wrox are for professional field.

And for XML go for Beginning XML by Wrox. It's best.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 16, 2010)

isnt C# the in thing.. nowadays... should i prefer it over VB for Asp.net

so what u're suggesting is i buy the black book of vb.net ,C# & ASP.net

and beginning xml for XML

one more doubt that i have is that NIIT is teaching me .net in VS 2005
should i buy the black books for vb.net etc. for 2005 or 2008 or 2010?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 16, 2010)

Ya C# is better than VB in terms of security. Ya buy black book for VB.NET, C# and ASP.NET(VB and C#).

Later buy wrox series to be more professional.

Well....there are some changes and features added in uppper versions. So it is better to buy the latest version.

You won't face problem. Coz basic is same.


----------

